# Can you take Imodium (Loperamide) after it expires?



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

I have a bunch of Loperamide tablets with an expiration date of September 2015. That's over a year past the expiration date. Do you think they will still be effective if I take them?


----------



## minteyed (Dec 3, 2016)

I think it's best in general to avoid taking expired medication. If it's past the use-by date, it's either going to be ineffective, not as effective as it should be or cause ill side effects.


----------



## rajiv_gupta (Jul 16, 2014)

please throw it away. Expired medicines may cause debilitating side effects.


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

What is the manufactured date?


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Mine never lasts that long! But, really, I take plenty of things that are past the use by date. Your bottled water went bad because of a date stamped on it? I don't think so. Anyway, the rule of thumb for medicines is the smell. If it smell off, toss it. If it smells like it should you can safely take it. I'm not a doctor or even in the medical field, but that's what docs did forever until the feds got their meddling fingers into things. Funny, because the VA still gives out meds even after they expire and are exempt from the date rule by these same Feds that make others toe the line.


----------



## lithium (Oct 9, 2015)

The med will not turn into poison just because its past the expiration date. It could be weaker though due to the ingredient losing potency.


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

Generally, expiration dates on many products are because they haven't been tested past that date. Companies are just protecting themselves from lawsuits. I think, in the case of medicine, it probably would just affect it's effectiveness.


----------

